# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدى

## مصرية وافتخر بجد

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر


نبذة

*هذه معلومات عن الشيخ سعد الغامدي بارك الله في عمره نقلاً عن موقع* *طريق القرآن
الاسم :** سعد بن سعيد الغامدي 
الدولة :** السعودية 
سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته :**نسبه:
**هو الشيخ القارئ سعد بن سعيد بن سعد الغامدي، ولد بتاريخ 19/5/1387ه* الموافق عام 1967م، و هو من مواليد مدينة الدمام في المملكة العربية السعودية 
الدراسة :** 
تخرج الشيخ من جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية بالأحساء (كلية الشريعة تخصص أصول الدين) عام 1410م 
و قد أتم الشيخ حفظ كتاب الله عام 1415ه* و حصل على إجازة الإسناد برواية حفص عن عاصم في عام 1417ه*. 
العمل :** 
1- عمل في حقل التدريس من عام 1411ه* إلى عام 1415ه* 
2- عمل مشرفاً تربوياً لمادة التربية الإسلامية من عام 1416ه* إلى عام 1423ه* 
3- حالياً يعمل مديراً لمدارس محمد الفاتح الأهلية بالدمام. 
أعمال و مشاركات :** 
1- المشرف العام على مركز الإمام الشاطبي للقرآن الكريم بالدمام. 
2- المشرف العام على مركز منار الهدى للدورات الشرعية و التروبية. 
3- إمام و خطيب جامع يوسف بن أحمد كانو بالدمام 
4- عضو اللجنة الإجتماعية بالدمام التابعة للشؤون الإجتماعية 
و غير ذلك من المشاركات المحلية و الخارجية...* 











part1
part2

----------

